

Ask HN: What tool do you use to send newsletters? - slig

Hi,<p>I'm currently using Feedburner to send announcements from my site do a ~25k users list.<p>Since they're only users and not costumers, I can't afford to pay a 3rd part to send the emails for me.<p>Why I don't keep feedburner?
I'd like to have more control regarding the sending schedule and a few more things.<p>So, which software do you guys use? If it's open source, great. But I don't mind paying reasonable license for the matter.<p>Thanks!
======
ScottWhigham
25k list is a large list, IMO. Why aren't you asking, "How can I somehow
monetize that list so that I can be more professional? [as in using Constant
Contact, etc]"

Sending 25,000 emails 1-2x a month and not getting at least $150 in return is
just wasteful.

